# Detectable Warning Requirements in ICC/ANSI A117.1 - 2003



## Lynn (Jan 14, 2011)

I need some help understanding the requirement for detectable warnings (truncacted domes) and where they are required.

We have the 2006 IBC, Chapter 11 adopted which references the 2003 A117.1 standards.

Detectable warnings are well described in section 705, but I cannot clearly determine where they are required.

Sec. 406 has some language requiring detectable warnings at curb cuts, but the language indicates "where detectable warnings are provided".

Also sec. 406 references detectable warnings at raised marked crossings. If an owner or designer chooses to not provide raised marked crossings at the traffic lane, then it would appear that detectible warnings would not be required?

Are detectible warnings required at public street curb cuts only, or are they required at within the private development where the handicap parking space is located across a parking lot traffic lane from the handicap accessible entrance into the building?

Any help and enlightenment on this matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Examiner (Jan 14, 2011)

Under the new 2010 ADA they are not required at curb ramps.  The Federal Department of Transportion I was told requires them at Right of Way conditions.  The ICC as stated is "where detectable warnings are provided".  Under the ICC you do not have to put them in.  Under the current Federal ADA, until the 2010 ADA goes into being enforced, you have to provide them.  However, I was told that if the project will be issued a CO when the new 2010 starts you can use the 2010 ADA.  I think you can even use the 2010 even if the project is not going to get a CO before the new 2010 starts.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 14, 2011)

There are only 2 sections where the wording "shall" is used and they both refer to a step or drop off.

However ANSI 406.1 General.

Curb ramps on accessible routes shall comply with Sections 406, 405.2, 405.3, and 405.10. This would indicate detectable warnings would also be required at the locations described in 406.12, 406.13 and 406.14.

The definition would indicate a detectable warning may be required by the AHJ or DP if a hazard to the visually impaired exist anywhere along a circulation path. This could be the floor surface leading to a stair. See ANSI Section 705.

detectable warning: A standardized surface feature built in or applied to floor surfaces to warn of hazards on a circulation path.

IBC 1109.9 Detectable warnings.

Passenger transit platform edges bordering a drop-off and not protected by platform screens or guards shall have a detectable warning.

ANSI 406.12 Detectable Warnings at Raised Marked Crossings.

Marked crossings that are raised to the same level as the adjoining sidewalk shall be preceded by a 24-inch (610 mm) deep detectable warning complying with Section 705, extending the full width of the marked crossing.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 14, 2011)

Examiner,

Thanks for the response.

I gather from your response that you are saying that the ICC ANSI A117.1 does not require detectable warnings at traffic crossings in a parking lot within a private development. (i.e. Walmart parking lot where the parking spaces are located across the traffic lane from the store entrance)

If the intent of the detectable warnings are to clue in a visually impared person that he or she is about to step out into a lane of traffic, would not the same concern exist for the Walmart scenario as at a public street crossing?

I don't believe the language in the code requires the detectable warnings for the Walmart situation but the code as written doesn't seem to be real clear on the issue.

Thanks again


----------



## Lynn (Jan 14, 2011)

mtlogcabin,

where did you get the definition of detectable warning?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 14, 2011)

2006 IBC

DETECTABLE WARNING. A standardized surface feature built in or applied to walking surfaces or other elements to warn visually impaired persons of hazards on a circulation path.

2003 ANSI

detectable warning: A standardized surface feature built in or applied to floor surfaces to warn of hazards on a circulation path.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 14, 2011)

mtlogcabin

Thanks, I should have known to go back to the bldg code definitions.

Would you agree that the 2003 ANSI A117.1 standard would not require the detctable warnings at the local walmart entrance as long as there is no curb?


----------



## Examiner (Jan 14, 2011)

That is what I was told by the powers.   The ICC does not require them.  The DOJ (Feds) also will not require them at curb ramps in the 2010 ADA Standards.


----------

